# Charity Book Sale - Saturday 12th June



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

At The Shelter in Al Quoz (see link for map)

10.00am until 2.00pm

HUGE selection of paperbacks priced at a bargain Dhs 5 each. 


Stock up your shelves for a good cause at low cost.


http://shelter.ae/images/8_7_2009_12_59_33_.jpg It is easy to find & is not far from Lulu supermarket in Al Barsha, not in the depths of Al Quoz. 

-


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Do they want donations of books? or are they just selling them?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I already have masses of books for the sale (approx 15 huge Carrefour bags + more to come), so we aren't really looking for any more this time round. Thanks

Please come along and buy a few though 

-


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

I will - you can never have enough reading material!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Will there be children's books too Elphaba? My son loves to read (well he loves the pictures and I read)!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Will there be children's books too Elphaba? My son loves to read (well he loves the pictures and I read)!


At the moment I have just a few children's books.

-


----------



## $ammy (May 15, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> At the moment I have just a few children's books.
> 
> -


Hi elphaba,

hmmm.. Do you have a list of these books on sale there?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A list of all the books? No, there are _hundreds_ of them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> A list of all the books? No, there are _hundreds_ of them.


So? Are you saying you don't have time to catalogue hundreds of books? :


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

nola said:


> So? Are you saying you don't have time to catalogue hundreds of books? :


Awful of me isn't it? 


Suffice to say there are hundreds of books, mainly paperbacks but some nice hardbacks too. Mosty fiction of all types, so something for everyone at a bargain Dhs 5 each. Cheapest in town!

I'll only be around for the first hour of the sale if you want to say hello. 

-


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Awful of me isn't it?
> 
> 
> Suffice to say there are hundreds of books, mainly paperbacks but some nice hardbacks too. Mosty fiction of all types, so something for everyone at a bargain Dhs 5 each. Cheapest in town!
> ...


Would love to. I guess I'll recognize you by your avatar?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

nola said:


> Would love to. I guess I'll recognize you by your avatar?


The green skin is such a give away...

-


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> The green skin is such a give away...
> 
> -


True. The broom won't give it away at all


----------



## $ammy (May 15, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Awful of me isn't it?
> 
> 
> Suffice to say there are hundreds of books, mainly paperbacks but some nice hardbacks too. Mosty fiction of all types, so something for everyone at a bargain Dhs 5 each. Cheapest in town!
> ...


How do we know if its you???


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

$ammy said:


> How do we know if its you???


TBH I'm not sure if it's safe to let everyone know who I am. I've had hassle from nasty idiots on this board before. 

I'll think about it and may let you know how to spot me that morning. 

-


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, I'm still going with the green skin


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> TBH I'm not sure if it's safe to let everyone know who I am. I've had hassle from nasty idiots on this board before.
> 
> I'll think about it and may let you know how to spot me that morning.
> 
> -


There are nasty idiots on this board?!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Why don't we just get there and ask for Elphaba?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, cuz I'm sure that's her real name


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

As is mine!


----------



## $ammy (May 15, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> TBH I'm not sure if it's safe to let everyone know who I am. I've had hassle from nasty idiots on this board before.
> 
> I'll think about it and may let you know how to spot me that morning.
> 
> -


Fair enough elphaba... fair enough... !!! Or maybe I'll hold up a board that reads ur name and you can come to me!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll let you know what I'll be wearing so you can all come and donate lots of money for a worthy cause 

-


----------



## eastern star (May 18, 2010)

Hope your sale goes well .I wish i was out , i have lots of cd's to git rid off.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks 

And a reminder that this is tomorrow - Saturday from 10.00am to 2.00pm. I'll be there for the first hour or so (probably dressed in jeans & a blue t-shirt).

Hope a few people can make it to get themselves some bargain books. There is a great choice. 

-


----------



## $ammy (May 15, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Thanks
> 
> And a reminder that this is tomorrow - Saturday from 10.00am to 2.00pm. I'll be there for the first hour or so (probably dressed in jeans & a blue t-shirt).
> 
> ...


Hmm... Looks like I will be there around 11.30.!!! Hmm.. Do u have any spanish books there??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

$ammy said:


> Hmm... Looks like I will be there around 11.30.!!! Hmm.. Do u have any spanish books there??


I have most of the stock and don't have any Spanish books. 98% of mine are English, although I don't know about the rest of them.

-


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

Any more charity book sales coming up? - - I have books I would like to donate.

Otherwise can anybody suggest where I might take them?

Thanks


----------

